# I need a Bible!



## tellville (Feb 23, 2007)

I need a Bible. Money is not the issue. It's my education, this forum, and my personal needs. 

I use to read the NIV all the time. I had a NIV Student Bible since I was able to read. I read that Bible till it fell apart. Then I started University, and the NIV was crushed to pieces. The NASB and NRSV were encouraged, the NRSV being the officially endorsed Bible of the school (all our papers had to quote it, etc.)(this wasn't because it is an NRSV-Only type school, but rather to encourage the students to start reading a translation other then the NIV and NLT). 

So, I began using the NRSV (we were instructed to get the Oxford Annotated version). The notes and essays were pretty Liberal, and the translation I thought was ok. The notes were a little sparse for my new increased curiosity. 

I started hearing good things about the ESV, that it was like the NASB, but more readable. So I jump onto that. However, the only version that is of any quality and has a typeface that I can kind of read for longer then 10 minutes (due to font size) is the Scofield III version. The notes are pretty sparse, and not really Reformed in any way. I wish the ESV reformation Bible had a bigger font 

Then I come here, and the KJV and its underlying texts are advocated like crazy. But if I am going to read the KJV, I need a Bible that has a good amount of notes, definitely more then Oxford Annotated and Scofield. because KJV English is a little difficult for me to understand. However, I would like Reformed notes if possible. 

The 1599 Geneva looks possible, but I don't know whether the font is easy reading, and I am worrisome about the English being even harder then KJV. I've also thought about the Matthew Henry Study Bible. 

But just when I think I might go the KJV route, my 4 years of Biblical study, Greek, Hebrew, James White p), and most people I know come to haunt me and encourage me to use a more modern, critical, translation. 

This is driving me crazy! And it's making it hard for me to read the Bible now because I am struggling with the Bible I should use. 

My wife reads the Spirit of the Reformation NIV Bible, and she has no problems with it. For her, the notes make up for any deficiency in the translation. 

I wish I spoke some other obscure language fluently where there was only 1 translation of the Bible, then this problem wouldn't exist. Maybe once I move back to Quebec and my French becomes fluent I can switch over to a French translation  

Please pray for me, and please, if you have any advice, please give it!

Edit:
Ideally, I am looking for a Bible that has a good font size (at least 10 for the main text), Reformed or very good study notes, and is accurate.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 23, 2007)

MacArthur study Bible, for sure. My dad has it in large print.


----------



## ajrock2000 (Feb 23, 2007)

I use RC Sprouls Reformation Study Bible (ESV), the notes are extremely good, except for Matthew 24 interpretations . Other than that I would recommend this bible highly! The hardcover edition is $25, while the leather is $40 I think. You could always go with the new Geneva Bible too if ya like.

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/books_GenevaBible1599.asp


----------



## tellville (Feb 23, 2007)

The problem with RC Sprouls ESV Bible is that the font is too small for me. I wouldn't really be able to read my Bible for longer then 10 minutes before the headaches and eyestrain kicked in


----------



## puritan lad (Feb 23, 2007)

Aside from Sproul's Bible, I love my 1599 Geneva Bible.

http://www.tollelegepress.com/gb/geneva.php


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Feb 23, 2007)

*NKJV - New Geneva Study Bible*

These are out of print, but you can still buy a copy from Ligonier Ministry. I just bought a copy and really like the NKJV. I have been a NASBer for 20 years, started dabbling a little with the ESV because I heard so many good things about it, but personally did not like it as well as the NASB. Our pastor uses NKJV so I wanted to be able to follow along. I really like the wording.

The NGSB has great notes from excellent scholars. I highly recommend it.


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2007)

tellville said:


> I need a Bible. Money is not the issue. It's my education, this forum, and my personal needs.
> 
> I use to read the NIV all the time. I had a NIV Student Bible since I was able to read. I read that Bible till it fell apart. Then I started University, and the NIV was crushed to pieces. The NASB and NRSV were encouraged, the NRSV being the officially endorsed Bible of the school (all our papers had to quote it, etc.)(this wasn't because it is an NRSV-Only type school, but rather to encourage the students to start reading a translation other then the NIV and NLT).
> 
> ...


Check the Best Bible Binders thread I started, I put in a link to Allan and Sons Bibles in Glasgow. I think you would like the Oxford Clarendon they carry. Grace and Peace


----------



## tellville (Feb 23, 2007)

Max, is the font the same size they show on the webpage? Because the font looks rather small


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 23, 2007)

I wish you could use the A.V brother, but consider this one. Nice cover and giant print:

NKJV PERSONAL SIZE GIANT PRINT


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2007)

tellville said:


> Max, is the font the same size they show on the webpage? Because the font looks rather small


My bad!!!!!!!! I meant to tell you to look at the Oxford Longprimer! Sorry about that!!!!!!!! Back to Allan an and Sons with ye!


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd say look into an either Open Study bible or Thompson in New King James. I need to get me a Reformation Study bible in ESV. Having said that my main study bible is a heretical Dake's Annotated Reference bible (KJV). I would not recommend it to anyone on this board. It's just I've had it for 12+ years so it's the one I know where EVERYTHING is in it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2007)

The font for the Bible text in the NKJV Reformation/New Geneva Study Bible is even smaller than the ESV Reformation Study Bible, and it is also in single column format which renders it even harder to read. The notes for the NKJV and ESV versions are exactly the same. 

The most readable study Bible I know of is the MacArthur, available in NKJV and now NASB. It may also be available in a large print version, but I'm not sure. The MacArthur looks to be in about 8-9 pt. to me. May be a tall order to find a Study Bible in 10pt. or more unless it is in large print. Sometimes the font makes a difference too, with some fonts being more readable even though it is smaller type. 

Another option is to just get a reference Bible and consult a commentary when needed. Maybe download E-Sword or Online Bible, which have a lot of Reformed resources available, like the Matthew Henry Commentary. There are many other resources available online. I've found that it is all too easy to use a study Bible and just check what the commentator says instead of prayerfully studying and meditating on the text yourself. Someone once said that the Bible is a good commentary on the commentaries.


----------

